# Telluride, Colorado ?



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't really speak on snow level but as far as crowds there won't be much. We were there in March and lift lines were pretty much non-existent and the resort was fully open. We spent a week there and longest line was maybe 5 groups in front of us. Usually it was one or two groups ahead of us.

Hit up Revelation bowl, especially if it dumps. There's some steep hike to stuff off of lift 12, but not sure if that will be open that early. Gold Hill Chutes are right off of the Revelation Bowl lift, but again it depends on coverage. See Forever is a great mellow run for just checking stuff out.

Spent most of our time in Mountain Village, although we stayed in Telluride. We ate at Tracks every morning and most lunches but mostly because our friends uncle owns it, they have a great breakfast bagel sandwich too. It's in Mountain Village right at the bottom of the Village Express lift. Tomboy Tavern has some great burgers and usually pretty busy at night. There's an awesome hot dog shop, don't remember what its called but it's right there in the Village. Tracks has beer cheap, same with Tomboy Tavern. If you're buying groceries instead, the gondola to station village takes you right to the store. If I remember right the gondolas run till midnight.

We flew into Montrose and took a shuttle, but with it being March the roads were clear. From what I could tell, it would be somewhat sketchy if the roads were bad. Where are you staying?


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> Hey guys, I am looking to get a little info on Telluride.
> 
> I will be there around December 15th.
> 
> ...


As you already mentioned later would be better, as I was there first week of January last season and the coverage was pretty low (they had just opened up a run to ride back to the town at the end of my trip). As far as spots to check out the town is pretty small and its easy to cover without a vehicle. They have a free bus system that circulates the town making drops at food locations and bars. Road conditions were clear when I went up traveling from Arizona. This was my first trip there so I can try to be more clear if you have a more specific question.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Roads in Colorado are generally just fine unless it is snowing like hell. CDOT does an awesome job. There really isn't anywhere in the state I wouldn't drive to mid winter unless they were talking about the type of storm that shuts everything down.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*If only I had a little COURAGE.....*

I'm scared of the road to silverton mid winter though.

I think I'm scared of that road mid summer tbh.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You don't drive over Red Mountain Pass to get to Telluride. Red is gnarly, but just for a short bit. Then it is pretty much like every other pass. Better to be coming from Silverton back to Denver when it is nuking for sure.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys!

Although I was doing some searching around on this forum for info as well and came across the pic of telluride from last December -











That can't be 'normal' conditions...right?

I thought I remember most of Colorado having a slow start last season, is that true?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The season didn't start in Colorado until mid February. March was game on. The snow we got from February to May was actually close to record setting. So that time of year was very good. The previous 3 months pretty much sucked though.


----------



## muchmoss (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya, last year Telluride's early season was horrible. I think it was all man made snow until mid January, but this year is looking much better. Don't worry about crowds only time it gets close to being busy is the week of Christmas and prez day. The roads in from the west are fine nothing that bad when the weather is good.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

10" in the past 48 hours and currently snowing. Southern Colorado has been getting hit hard with snow the past couple days. 

Check out the Fly Me to the Moon Saloon.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I figured I'd give an *UPDATE* for future searches on the topic. Since there seems to be none on this site.

The town of Telluride is awesome. 

It is absolutely gorgeous with the mountains as a backdrop.

There are some great restaurants and amazing seafood and some fun bars.

The town and resort received a ton of snow so there was great coverage everywhere - 99% of the mountain was open.

There were some really fun and really long beginner runs for those in the group that were still learning. But also a ton of really fun terrain for those more advanced. 

I would totally reccomend for those who want to feel like they are secluded with a mountain for everyone to ski. The town really has that wild west ski town feel with a dash of cowboyness to it. The Gondola runs till midnight so you can bar hop in the town and then head up to the resort and hit the bars up there and then ride back into town. Everything is within walking distance too if you take advantage of the gondola. 


I'm really surprised you don't hear more about Telluride. But I guess that is the way the locals want it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Red Mountain Pass is pretty sketch for a paved road, but if y'all want some white knuckled "holy shit, we're certainly gonna die now" experiences, come ride shotgun in the Jeep up around Argentine Pass near Keystone or Black Bear Pass down around Telluride. Also Hell's Hole between Crested Butte and Marble.

Argentine Pass has some super sketchy parts with huge dropoffs and off kilter sections on loose rock that threaten to send you over:










Black Bear Pass is legendary for it's ridiculous switchbacks. Not technically hard, just trying on the nerves:










This is the sign before you drop into Devil's Punch Bowl:


----------



## mikerod553 (Nov 27, 2013)

any updates on telly? i will be heading up there in a couple weeks, hope it dumps when I get there


----------



## ALshooter (Nov 11, 2013)

Just got back from Telluride. Hardly any wait for lifts. Being a fairly new boarder I stuck to mostly single blues with a few double blues by accident. By far the most fun I had was in the Enchanted Forest. There was another trail called something Panic next to Enchanted Forest that was also fun. Next time I go I'll be trying some of the higher steeps. I only got as high as lift 12 and the Apex lift. Someone mentioned See Forever. Great run. 

It snowed the whole time I was there and is still snowing.


----------



## mikerod553 (Nov 27, 2013)

*awesome!*

thanks for the update man, now I am even more amped to get out there! still have 10 days left before my trip ....ahhhhh:yahoo:


----------

